# Mobil 1 0w40 not good for 2.0??



## albert427 (Jan 11, 2006)

I just switched to castol synthec 5w40 and my oil dip stick is right on the tick after 1500 miles. Before I switched, I was using Mobil 1 0w40 and after 1000 miles I would lose give or take half a quart...once after 2000 miles I was right at the minimum. I am aware of the 2.0 valvetrain drama that causes oil to burn. My problem is now fixed so far. Is mobil 0w40 just not compatible with the 2.0 or is it a weight issue? Can someone explain this to me, i once heard that 0w40 was going to be discontinued, is this why?


----------



## ll Black Blurr ll (Sep 24, 2004)

*Re: Mobil 1 0w40 not good for 2.0?? (albert427)*

I think the piston ring oil burning issue only applies to 1999 and 2000 years. Valvoline Synpower 5w-40 is even better then Castrol Syntec!


----------



## vasillalov (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: Mobil 1 0w40 not good for 2.0?? (ll Black Blurr ll)*

If only people bothered to Search!















http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2115738


----------



## ctuagent117 (Oct 4, 2005)

yup- it's proven. Mobil 1 is crap on calcium. All it is is marketing. You made a good choice switching oils.


----------



## sting (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: Mobil 1 0w40 not good for 2.0?? (albert427)*

I've tried a few different oils in my AEG. I first tried Esso XD-3 0w40. It was OK on oil consumption, using about a litre every 10,000 km, more if I was driving faster than 120 km/h for extended periods.
Tried Elf Excelium 5w40, wasn't really impressed... found oil consumption was greater, and it was more expensive.
Did one change with Pennzoil Euro Formula 5w40, same as the Elf.
My last change I used Mobil 1 5w50, and only put in 0.5 l over 9000 km.
The way I see it, if I'm losing less oil with the M-1, then I'll use it. 
I tried finding the Valvoline 5w40 in local stores, couldn't find it. They had 5w30, and 10w30, but not 5w40. And I'm not really comfortable with online ordering...


----------



## vasillalov (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: Mobil 1 0w40 not good for 2.0?? (sting)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sting* »_
I tried finding the Valvoline 5w40 in local stores, couldn't find it. 

1. Go to your local NAPA store
2. Order part number 966 (no need to pay right away)
3. Pick up oil in 2-3 days tops!


----------



## roortoob (Apr 9, 2007)

I used castrol syntec 5w40 for 120k miles w/ excellent results, almost never burning any. Did my last 2 oil changes w/ Amsiol 5w40, and it burns less. Anyone reading this who's interested in trying Amsiol, lemme know. I'm a dealer, and can give discounts on the oil and the filters, which actually have more filtration layers and gradients than the dealer filters...something I didn't think was possible.
pm or call if interested in trying Amsoil.


----------



## 97VWJett (May 17, 2003)

*Re: (roortoob)*

I am running Mobil1 0w40. Seems like the engine has less parasitic draw over 5w40 - Valvoline Synpower


----------



## MikeWire (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: Mobil 1 0w40 not good for 2.0?? (albert427)*

I switched to Synpower (5w-40) this last oil change and have had to add no oil between changes, where when I was running Mobil1 (0w-40) I had to add almost 1qt between oil changes...when my extra quart was gone I would know it was time to change the oil.








One thing I notice is that after 3k miles that Synpower still has the golden color and barely smells like gas, so something good is going on there. With 3k and Mobil1 its was black and smelled strongly of gas.
One thing I don't like is in the morning when it is still warming up (about 1/2 way), I jump on the interstate and get up to 80 and I hear valve ticking. It sounds like it is only one valve/lifter though, so it's nothing to worry about. And as soon as it sucks up some oil, it's fine. FWIW I have 110k miles and I changed to synthetic around 93k with no issues.


----------



## dyck15 (Jan 3, 2005)

I was using Mobile 1 5w30 (I know I know... I got fooled by marketing, couldn't find 0w40) for a few oil changes, my AVH loved to suck up that stuff, typically about 1L between oil changes. I Switched to the VW Approved Castrol 5w40, she seems to run a bit smoother (I'm plagued with a small rough-idle problem) and she doesn't burn as much, though still a bit. 
Honestly, I keep hearing more and more bad news about Mobile 1. Seems like they're the big corporate entity of the engine oil world. My money is going to the smaller guys.
My Celica buddy just recently informed me that we can find Royal Purple somewhere in the city, so I may look into that next time.


----------



## albert427 (Jan 11, 2006)

*Re: (dyck15)*

So it's official...
Mobil 1 0w40 = Garbage (consumes about 1 quart per oil change)
Castrol Synthec 5w40 = Good (consumes less than .25 of a quart per oil change)
Valvoline Synpower 5w40 = Better (consumes even less than castrol)


----------



## ctuagent117 (Oct 4, 2005)

No- not garbage, just overpriced from everyother oil over the counter, while alot of other oils perform better than it. 
Most on Vortex are die hard M1, Alot of people who don't know much about oil, oil analysis', etc. also tend to cry 'Mobil1! mobil1!'


----------



## mr.greenvw (Aug 15, 2012)

I would like to add ti just switched from valvoline synpower 5w30 to mobil 1 0w40 starts up quiter and smoother and has alot better idle, also every vehicle is different mines a 99 2.0 i add a quart or so, psh so what! my car loves 0w40 and ill continue to use it, the synpower was black in color everytime even at 3,000 change interval, so 0w40 isnt garbage... Well not in my 2.slow it aint, cheers!:laugh:


----------



## Hurt (May 3, 2011)

I generally use 5-40 liquimoly in all of my 2 litre cars.


----------



## vacuumnoise (Jun 1, 2009)

I'm up at 201K miles and am thinking of running REDLINE 0w-40 with a 276 cam on stock springs. 


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------

